# Windows Mobile auf 5800 Xpress Music



## kevinl (21. März 2009)

Hallo, kann mir jemnand sagen ob sich auf dem Touchscreenhandy Nokia 5800 Xpress Music Windows Mobile als OS installieren lässt und auch funktioniert?

MfG Kevin


----------



## Falk (21. März 2009)

Nein. Nokia verwendet Symbian.


----------



## MaN!aC (21. März 2009)

Lässt sich weder installieren noch funktioniert es.


----------



## FadeOfReality (22. März 2009)

sorry für hijacking aber n besseren thread dafür gibts net >.<

was kann man von dem handy halten? daugt das was? 

ich hab nämlich vor meiner freundin das handy zu schenken


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (22. März 2009)

Symbian OS Handys lassen nur Symbian OS zu. Für Windows Mobile brauchste ein Handy, das dafür zertifiziert wurde. Wieso willste überhaupt auf ein Musik-Handy ein MS BS System installieren ?


----------



## kevinl (22. März 2009)

FadeOfReality schrieb:


> was kann man von dem handy halten? daugt das was?



Ich finde das Hnady einfach toll. Das Touchscreen lässt sich super bedienen und ansonsten liegt das Handy meiner Meinung nach voll im Trend.
Ich will dir jetzt keinen ausfühlichen Test zu jeder kleinsten Funktion hinschreiben. Es gibt a schon ne Menge Software und Themes kostenlos zum downloaden, wenn dir (oder deiner Freundin) die vorhandenen nicht reichen.
Ich würde es jederzeit wiederkaufen. Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## kevinl (22. März 2009)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Wieso willste überhaupt auf ein Musik-Handy ein MS BS System installieren ?



Das war nur so ne Idee. Hat mich interessiert ob das überhaupt geht. Ich bin von Windows Mobile sehr begeistert.


----------



## scooy (25. März 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Ich bin von Windows Mobile sehr begeistert.



    Also ich habe selber eine Palm mit Windows Mobile (Version 6) und bin nicht wirklich begeistert. Zwar funktioniert der Abgleich mit Outlook super aber das wars dann auch schon. Mich stört besonders, dass das ganze System teilweise sehr langsam reagiert und ich schon mehrmals einen Reset-Vorgang durchführen musste weil einfach nichts mehr ging.


----------



## MaN!aC (25. März 2009)

Dann würde ich dir mal zu den XDA-Developers raten. Die basteln teilweise doch sehr schnelle und gute ROMs. Seit mein Herald ein gekochtes ROM drauf hat, gehts ab wie Sau und reagiert auf jeden Fingerdruck sofort.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. März 2009)

Also mein Omnia funktioniert auch schnell und tadellos. Manchmal bleibts hängen, aber das passiert so selten, dass ich es gar nicht bemerke.


----------

